# Do You Have A Good Relationship With Your Ex Spouse?



## Lon (Apr 16, 2017)

I will be 83 in July and my ex wife will be 73 in June. I received a nice Easter email from her today for at this point in my life she is truly my best friend. Despite the ten year age difference we are sharing many of the same things and we discuss these things. It was a second marriage for both of us that lasted 23 years. I was a widower and she was divorced. We live apart in different parts of the country and world to be closer to our respective children and grandchildren. We had a exciting and adventurous 23 years together and share great memories. Neither of us has any interest in marrying again or having a serious relationship but we do need a good friend, and what better one than each of us? BTW she is experiencing the isolation and loneliness that many of us feel as we age.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 16, 2017)

Lon said:


> I will be 83 in July and my ex wife will be 73 in June. I received a nice Easter email from her today for at this point in my life she is truly my best friend. Despite the ten year age difference we are sharing many of the same things and we discuss these things. It was a second marriage for both of us that lasted 23 years. I was a widower and she was divorced. We live apart in different parts of the country and world to be closer to our respective children and grandchildren. We had a exciting and adventurous 23 years together and share great memories. Neither of us has any interest in marrying again or having a serious relationship but we do need a good friend, and what better one than each of us? BTW she is experiencing the isolation and loneliness that many of us feel as we age.


Lon, you two have achieved something that is very rare today, kudos to you both. I realize how difficult it can be because my first wife and I remarried after not seeing or talking to each for 29 years. The things that needed to be overcome became harder to remember day by day.


----------



## IKE (Apr 16, 2017)

My ex and I are still close and keep in touch via telephone several times a year to discuss our son, three grand kids, old times and things in general......like my current wife of 41 years, my ex is a absolutely wonderful woman and I still hold a special place in my heart for her.


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes.  We always get together when he and his wife come to visit her family here.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 16, 2017)

None at all, neither good nor bad, just non existent.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> None at all, neither good nor bad, just non existent.



Same here, and that's the way I like it.


----------



## Turtleclan (May 20, 2017)

I went with my ex husband for 11 years before we married.  We were married for 6 years before the divorce.  I knew he was getting Alzheimers before we married.  I felt like I couldn't abandon him then as I knew he would never do that to me, were the situation reversed.  But it's been a year now and I'm still lonesome for him.  I gave him back to his daughters and made no claim for support or belongings.  What was his was his and mine was mine.  My ex dial has asked me not to call him again as it upsets him.  I only called once, but I cried and so i know that did upset him.  He had started thinking I was his older sister who is dead and I never knew her.  You can't sleep with someone who thinks you are his sister.  It's obscene.  I couldn't get him to take his meds, bathe' shave, or brush his teeth.  My daughters said I was in denial about how bad he was getting and I was less able to cope with his care.  I am legally blind with macular degeneration.  I really see fairly well and am quite able to take care of myself.  But I am sad.  I miss my travelling partner.  I feel guilty for getting the divorce, maybe that's what finally sent him over the edge.  I just wanted to restore him to his family.  I did not think I ever loved him until he was gone from my sight, my care.


----------



## jujube (May 20, 2017)

I have a good relation with my ex-son-in-law, which drives my daughter and her current husband crazy.  Too bad.  I didn't divorce my ex-son-in-law; he and my daughter just weren't right for each other.  He was always good to me and continues to be.  He is my beloved granddaughter's father and a good father at that.  I like his wife. 

Why should I not remain friends with him?


----------



## Mondays child (Jun 1, 2017)

I met my ex wife when I was fifteen, we got married at twenty and divorced after 24 years. There were problems between us after the divorce and I got myself in a bit of a mess with a relationship and she came to the rescue and helped me restart my life again. I don't think I would be here today if it wasn't for her. She is my best friend.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 5, 2017)

My relationship with my ex improved greatly since the divorce.  She won't talk or communicate at all.  It totally screwed over my relationship with my daughters though...


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 5, 2017)

I have no relationship at all with my ex, whom I left on the very day of our 21st Wedding Anniversary!  She is 100 days older than me.

We had an out of court settlement, where I gave her the House and she gave me half of our CD savings. 

We were both agreeable with the settlement.

I waited 3-1/2 years and remarried to a woman who is a much better choice for life! It's her first (and last) marriage! She's 7 years younger.

OK, that's it.....         [Double picture post, but I'm not sorry.]
HiDesertHal


----------



## Robusta (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a decent relation with my ex.  Dang it was more than 40 years ago we divorced. We have a son two grandchildren and three great grandchildren in common. 
There are a myriad of family functions that we are together at. We are cordial if not friendly, Her husband is a real hoot and We really get along. My current wife of 37 years shares a table and conversation with her at every gathering.

We have mellowed with age.  I am not half as hurt or homicidal as I used to be.  

Kumbaya


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 7, 2017)

No ex-spouses, but we keep on excellent terms with two ex-BILs, one on my side and one on DH's. In fact....we prefer them to our sisters, LOL!


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 7, 2017)

No relationship whatsoever.   Too bad, we have a daughter and son, but the bitterness of our breakup persists, even after 25 years.

If there was something I could do, to have us _''bury the hatchet"_ I'd do it....just so long as the hatchet doesn't end up buried in my back.


----------



## Lolly (Jun 8, 2017)

Haven't spoken to him in years.


----------



## Brookswood (Jun 14, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I waited 3-1/2 years and remarried to a woman who is a much better choice for life! It's her first (and last) marriage! She's 7 years younger.
> 
> OK, that's it.....         [Double picture post, but I'm not sorry.]
> HiDesertHal




Glad you have found a good wife.  Now....  tell us about the telescope, please.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 14, 2017)

A good one...he's dead.  But when he was alive, we had no contact after the divorce except one phone conversation only because my son, from whom he was estranged until my son was in his 30's, was talking to him and put me on the phone.


----------



## Linda W. (Jun 15, 2017)

The ex and I don't have a relationship...haven't for a long time. After the divorce, he would do the weekend visits with our young DD for a time...then the two of them had an argument about something and he dropped her from his life. I would have tried to get along for her sake...but since he no longer wanted to be a father, that was it.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 15, 2017)

No, I didn't, but he didn't take good care of his diabetes so passed away 10+ years ago.


----------

